# Do I (as a Canadian sponsor for my wife) need to get Criminal and Medical checks?



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm confused - do I (as a Canadian citizen living in USA who married an American wife) need to get a criminal (FBI) and medical background checks, OR is it ONLY my wife who needs to get this done?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

nmreich said:


> I'm confused - do I (as a Canadian citizen living in USA who married an American wife) need to get a criminal (FBI) and medical background checks, OR is it ONLY my wife who needs to get this done?


As a Canadian citizen you only need ordinary identification to return to Canada. A Canadian passport is preferable otherwise your Birth Certificate. No other checks are required.
Your wife will need to do all the necessary criminal and medical background checks.


----------

